# "Can't find DV output pin" (capturing video footage to computer)



## Miss Chrissie (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi There,

Hoping someone can help me.

Trying to capture footage from panasonic NV-GS11 video cam to computer using WIN DV and getting the error message "CAN'T FIND DV OUTPUT PIN" 

Have tried rebooting and still no luck! Any idea's?

Thanks

Miss Chrissie


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hello. Welcome to Tech Guy Forum.

Thanks for providing the exact error message.

According to this previous tech guy forum thread, re-booting helped some people. 
http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/618636-can-t-find-dv-output.html#post5081172

This thread recommends using 1394 / Firewire. 
http://www.dvd-guides.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,94/topic,12548.0

For this person, turning off T4 worked. 
Firewire was being used. 
http://www.videotoasternt.com/forums/read.cgi?49082

According to this thread, WinDV does not work with USB. 
http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/492387

What type of connection are you using on your computer, USB or 1394 / Firewire?

There are some programs that do NOT work with Firewire. 
http://forum.videohelp.com/topic241123.html

http://www.digitalvideoclub.com/forum/viewpost.1017.html&sid=fe7b5abdbea84fae6fab941f10fb207d
referred me to http://www.digitalvideoclub.com/basics/transfer.php

Guides for using WinDV 
http://www.videohelp.com/tools/WinDV

Includes an interactive screen shot. Site is in English, even though it was written by someone in the Czech Republic. 
http://windv.mourek.cz/

I learned about WinDV, from here. 
http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=windv&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz2

Which version of Windows is on your computer? 
RIGHT click "computer" or "my computer".
Left click "properties".

How much memory / ram is in your computer?

Which video / graphics card is in your computer? Is the chip built into the motherboard, or does it have a separate video / graphics card?

Does your computer have a Firewire card? 
RIGHT click "computer" or "my computer".
Maximize the screen.
On the left, left click "manage".
On the right, look for 1394 or Firewire.

RF123


----------

